# Can anyone identify this bike?



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Picked up my first road bike for training on the Mtb the other week off my friend. All 105 gear and Shimano wheels. $100. :thumbsup:
Anyway I am wondering what model it is and year of the frame? All the drivetrain has been changed so you can't tell off that.
Sorry for the below average photos. I'll get more up if they are needed.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

It looks like a 2001-2002 Aluminum 2100 or maybe 2300.


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Alrighty thanks.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cydswipe said:


> It looks like a 2001-2002 Aluminum 2100 or maybe 2300.


I don't think it is. I believe those bikes had conventional pressed in cup headsets. This has an integrated headset. At the very least, it's a newer model (2003 model on the Trek archives site shows this headset - TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2003 2300). It could possibly have been a warranty replacement (decals look incomplete). For the price, who cares? That's a great deal. If everything is sound, ride it.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

davidka said:


> I don't think it is. I believe those bikes had conventional pressed in cup headsets. This has an integrated headset. At the very least, it's a newer model (2003 model on the Trek archives site shows this headset - TrekBikes.com Bike Archive | 2003 2300). It could possibly have been a warranty replacement (decals look incomplete). For the price, who cares? That's a great deal. If everything is sound, ride it.


Good call, I was basing it off of the USPS style decals that were circa the years I guessed. You gots a good eye!


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

You can look up the serial numbers here:

Vintage Trek Bikes- Information on Steel Road Bicycles made by the Trek Bicycle Corporation, bike

I never heard of a Trek with an integrated headset or incomplete decals.


----------



## xflyboy7r7 (May 28, 2011)

looks like a 2006 2100 to me


----------



## Joel. (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry for the slow replies guys. Thanks for your help.
Looking at the link of the 2003 2300, maybe it was repainted at some stage or warranty. I guess it's a mystery. Either way I am enjoying the bike, alot of the guys I ride with on the mountain bike can't stand riding on the road. I am enjoying it though, after 2 weeks of riding on it it has improved my fitness 100%.


----------



## mike_ks (Jan 8, 2012)

Color and decals look close to a 1999 Trek 5500. Different wheels. Great deal.


----------

